# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  bác nào có bản vẽ Máy lốc tôn cho e xin tham khảo dc không ạ

## Trantrui

Bác nào có bản vẽ máy lốc tôn cho e xin tham khảo với.em cám ơn ạ.

----------

